# Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild



## Trollvater (21. November 2009)

Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild    |kopfkrat        

Ich habe vom Förster einen Rehrücken erworben.

Wer von Euch hat ein gutes Rezept für den Rehrücken.

Der soll Heiligabend auf den Tisch.

Gruß Trollvater        :vik:


----------



## knutemann (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Am besten nach dem Auftauen häuten. Das ist so eine ganz dünne Hautschicht auf dem Fleisch. Dann ganz normal pfeffern und salzen. Anschl. mit fettem Speck spicken. Alternativer ein paar Scheiben fetten Speck auf den Rücken legen. Sonst wird das Fleisch zu dröge (trocken). Scharf im Bräter anbraten mit etwas Wasser aufgiessen, eine halbierte Zwiebel und zwei halbierte Tomaten mit rein und das ganze bei geschlossenem Deckel ca. 1 bei 1,5 Std. bei 200 Grad brutzeln. Die letzten 20-30 Min. den Rücken mit Schmand bestreichen und bei offenem Deckel weiterbraten. Der Bratensud gibt eine ganz hervorragende Grundlage für die Soße. Andicken, abschmecken noch 2 Eßlöffel Schmand mit rein und eine wenig mit Wasser auffüllen.
und denne guten Appetit und denk daran unterhalb des Rückens, entlang der Wirbelsäule sind die *FILETS*#6
Dazu Rotkraut und Knödel und einen trockenen Weißwein.


----------



## nemles (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Knute, DU BIST SO GEMEIN!!!|krach: (bei uns gibts wieder nur Geflügel):g

Trollvater, mach mal so, absolut oberlegga #6#6#6


----------



## knutemann (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Tom komm rumm und hol dir nenn ganzes Reh und die Leber davon, schön dünn geschnitten, gepfeffert und gesalzen, in Mehl gewendet und kurz scharf in Butter angebraten, dann auf frisches Gersterbrot, dazu Apfelmuus und Gurken, und ne Kaltschale ein Gedicht:vik:


----------



## honeybee (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

DAS ist das Rezept, was wir mögen.


----------



## jobo61 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Hallo Trollvater.
Ich hätte vieleich einen Tipp.

Rehrücken in Blätterteig!!

Bedarfsliste:4 Personen

Rehrücken ausgelöst, pro Person ca 150 gr.
Fertigen Blätterteig ca 3 Päckchen, Selbstmachen ist sehr viel aufwand und lohnt nicht.
ca eine Schüssel frischen Spinat, wenn man gerne Spinat isst auch etwas mehr.
durchwachsenen Speck gewürfelt ca 150 gr.
4 scheiben milden Käse, Sahne
Salz,Pfeffer,Muskat Knobi
4 kleine Aluformen ca 15x15 cm

Zubereitung:
den Rehrücken von allen Häuten und Sehen befreien, Salzen und Pfeffern, in Butterschmalz auf jeder Seite ca 2-3min anbraten,bei Seite stellen und etwas abkühlen lassen.
Den Spinat leicht anbraten bis er zusammenfällt mit Salz,Pfeffer,Muskat und etwas Knobi würzen. Vorsicht beim Knobi und dem Msuskat, nicht zuviel nehmen.
Falls der Spinat zuviel Brühe bildet in ein Sieb abschütten. ebenfalls etwas abkühlen lassen.

Die Förmchen mit Blätterteig auslegen, ein ca 1cm hohes Spinatbett einbringen, den angebratenen Rehrücken daraufsetzen, ein bis zwei Esslöffel Sahne darüben eine Scheibe Käse darauflegen aus Blätterteig einn Deckel anfertigen und mit einer Kuchennadel ein paar Löcher einstechen, und mit Eigelb bestreichen.
Bei ca 180 grad ca 45 Min Backen, danach sollte der Rehrücken noch leicht rosa sein.
Dazu einen schönen Feldsalat und ein Gläßchen guten Roten.:vik:
Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## Briese (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Bei vielen Rezepten wird Speck gefordert. Das ist auch gut so. Aber bitte nicht spicken. Dabei werden viel Fasern durchtrennt und dicke Speckplocken im Festbraten sind nicht lecker. Besser das Fleisch mit dünnen Speckscheiben belegen.

Bei der Temperatur lieber im unteren Bereich bleiben. Nach dem Anbraten regele ich auf ca. 130°C herunter. Die Garzeit ist dabei natürlich länger. Das Ergebniss ist hervorragend. Das Fleisch isst die Oma auch wenn Sie die Kauleiste vergessen hat.

Das Fleisch sollte sicherheitshalber durchgegart sein.

Briese


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*



knutemann schrieb:


> Tom komm rumm und hol dir nenn ganzes Reh und die Leber davon, schön dünn geschnitten, gepfeffert und gesalzen, in Mehl gewendet und kurz scharf in Butter angebraten, dann auf frisches Gersterbrot, dazu Apfelmuus und Gurken, und ne Kaltschale ein Gedicht:vik:


 

wo liegt wedemark|wavey:??und gibts da noch rehe???


----------



## Ulli3D (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Ich würde den Rücken auch nicht auslösen sondern am Knochen lassen, das bringt zusätzlichen Geschmack. Allerhöchstens das Fleisch direkt an der Wirbelsäule ablösen, damit die Wärme gleichmäßig verteilt wird. Spicken macht man wirklich nicht mehr, und wenn, dann längst der Faser aber dazu braucht man eine Spicknadel, die ganz durchgeht. Ich hab eine aber die ist schon ewig nicht mehr in Gebrauch.

Der Rücken bleibt beim Braten auch schön grade, wenn man durch das Loch in der Wirbelsäule einen entsprechenden Stahl schiebt. Entweder im gut sortierten Haushaltswarenladen kaufen oder von einem Grill den Spieß vom Griff befreien, das kostet nichts.

Nach dem scharfen anbraten in eine Kasserolle auf ein Gemüsebett aus Möhrchen, Zwiebeln, Sellerie, Porree, ein paar Wacholderbeeren und Lorbeerblatt mit etwas Wildfond geben und in den vorgeheizten Backofen. Temperatur unterhalb von 100 Grad. Auf Speck kann man verzichten, nur gelegentlich mal mit dem Fond übergießen. Beim Würzen auch sparsam bleiben, Salz und Pfeffer reichen eigentlich schon. Eventuell noch einen Rosmarin Zweig, etwas Thymian, das reicht schon. Zum Schluss das Gemüse mit dem Fond durchpassieren, mit etwas kalter Butter binden und abschmecken, fertig ist die Soße.


----------



## schrauber78 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*



esox02 schrieb:


> wo liegt wedemark|wavey:??und gibts da noch rehe???



Wedemark liegt nördlich von Hannoi und ja, da gibt es lecker Bambis.
Aber warum willst du denn so weit fahren um dir Wildfleisch zu kaufen? 
Wenn du wild haben willst, dann frag doch einfach mal bei einem ortsansässigen Jäger in deiner Umgebung an.


----------



## SimonHH (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

boah...leute...denkt doch mal an diejenigen,die nu fürchterlich kohldampf haben!! :q








...ich glaub,ich verleg weihnachten auf morgen  |bigeyes


----------



## Steffen90 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

ich hätte da auch nen vorschlag.

den rehrücken mit knoblauchöl einreiben, salzen und pfeffern. aschliesend anbraten.
dazu je nach menge gewürfelte möhren und zwiebeln geben. diese mit etwas (wirklich nur etwas!!!) zucker karamellisieren lassen. dann mit rotwein und wasser ablöschen. 
dazu etwas speck, rosmarien, lorbeer und eventuell noch etwas knoblauch geben und im vorgeheizten backofen bei einer temperatur von 120-140° etwa 2 stunden schmoren lassen. den bräter bitte OFFEN lassen und den rehrücken immer wieder mit dem sud übergiesen.
aus dem sud kann man eine wunderbare soße zaubern! lorberblätter und speck rausnehmen, den sud mit gemüse pürieren, passieren, mit salz, pfeffer, rosmarien, knoblauch abschmecken. etwas tomatenmark, sahne und butter tut dem ganzen auch gut und dann andicken.
dazu passen am besten rotkraut und kartoffeln oder kartoffelklöse.


----------



## Steffen90 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

ach... und auf keinen fall die haut vom fleisch entfernen! dadurch tritt nur mehr saft aus dem fleisch aus. das anbraten verhindert auch das der rehrücken zu trocken wird, da die poren durch das geronnene eiweiss verstopft werden und so kaum noch fleischsaft austreten kann. 
und den rücken auch unbedingt mit knochen zubereiten! dadurch bleibt er saftiger und hat ein besseres aroma. 
ich mag rehrücken ja am liebsten schön rosa gebraten...... das geht allerdings etwas anders. bei intresse einfach melden!


----------



## Allerangler (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*



SimonHH schrieb:


> boah...leute...denkt doch mal an diejenigen,die nu fürchterlich kohldampf haben!! :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...





|good:|good:|good: :c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Ulli3D (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ach... und auf keinen fall die haut vom fleisch entfernen! dadurch tritt nur mehr saft aus dem fleisch aus.



Sorry, wann willst Du denn die Silberhaut entfernen? Die gehört auf jeden Fall vor dem Zubereiten entfernt. Oder möchtest Du Spuckbraten?

Ach ja, sooo viel Knoblauch an Wild? #d


----------



## Steffen90 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Sorry, wann willst Du denn die Silberhaut entfernen? Die gehört auf jeden Fall vor dem Zubereiten entfernt. Oder möchtest Du Spuckbraten?
> 
> Ach ja, sooo viel Knoblauch an Wild? #d


beim schmoren wird die weich 
braten ist wieder was anderes! da gehört sie runter.
ja an wild gehört knoblauch. und wir reden hier nicht von massen, sondern von jeweils ETWAS. und duch die zwieben wird der knoblauch auch teilweiße wieder neutralisiert. außerdem ist knoblauch ein natürlicher geschmacksverstärker.


----------



## Ulli3D (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Also ich hab in den letzten 22 jahren schon den einen oder anderen Rehrücken verarbeitet, Knoblauch ist das allerletzte, das ich an Reh geben würde, das macht man höchstens bei Wild, das normalerweise auf den Luderplatz gehört und nicht in die Küche.  Wenn da schon mit Knoblauchöl angefangen wird ...

Und eines ist klar, die Silberhaut wird durch schmoren weich, das ist genau so richtig wie, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist :m

Wenn ich das feine Aroma von Wild in den Vordergrund stellen will, dann gilt es mit gewürzen so sparsam wie möglich umzugehen. 

Ebenso ist das Einlegen in Buttermilch oder Rotwein heute nicht mehr erforderlich. Wildpret wird heute üblicherweise in 1a Qualität abgegeben und nicht mehr so wie vor 30 Jahren, wo das Einlegen den Gammelgeschmack, der dann noch als *Houtgout* verkauft wurde, überdecken sollte, empfohlen wurde.


----------



## Steffen90 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

diese silberhaut besteht aus kollagen und das kollagen quillt duch das wasser auf und wird somit weich. das gleiche hast du bei einem schweinerücken (lachs) auf dem die sehne noch drauf ist. ist kein unterschied. 

und knoblauch ist ein klassisches wildgewürz. klar sollte es nicht überdosiert sein aber das ist alles geschmachssache. für mich gehört knoblauch an wild. fertig.


----------



## Skrxnch (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*



knutemann schrieb:


> Am besten nach dem Auftauen häuten. Das ist so eine ganz dünne Hautschicht auf dem Fleisch.



Dammned#t Dachte schon da wird mit Haut und Hahren eingefroren|rolleyes.

2. Blick: wozu das denn jetzt? Entweder man häutet selber ab, bzw. schlägt das Wild selbst aus der Schwarte, oder man kauft nur bei vertrauenswürdigen Personen die einem persönlich bekannt sind.

Ach und Knoblauch ist, in Maßen, durchaus mein Geschmack.

@ulli3d: "Ebenso ist das Einlegen in Buttermilch oder Rotwein heute nicht mehr erforderlich. Wildpret wird heute üblicherweise in 1a Qualität abgegeben und nicht mehr so wie vor 30 Jahren, wo das Einlegen den Gammelgeschmack, der dann noch als *Houtgout* verkauft wurde, überdecken sollte, empfohlen wurde."

Stimmt, was Rotwein und Buttermilch betrifft.
1a Qualität ists manchmal, aber nicht überall und jedesmal automatisch. 


Nun zum Braten:

Salz, Pfeffer, Thymian und Rosmarin sind ja schon ausreichend beschrieben worden. Ein kleiner Hauch von Piment rundet alles ab, jedoch muss man Piment mögen. Ein Versuch im kleinen Topf mit einem kleinen Fleischsstück ist jedoch ratsam, da mit Piment leicht überwürzt wird.:g


----------



## Franky (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Ich habe am Wochenende das erste mal einen Wildschweinbraten (Keule) mit Klößen und Rotkohl geschmurgelt. Da nix übrig geblieben ist, gehe ich mal aus, dass es schmeckte...  MIR zumindest ganz hervorragend!!! 

Dazu hab ich das Fleisch über Nacht mariniert. Salzen, Pfeffern, mit Thymian, Rosmarin, Knoblauch und Öl (Rapsöl) einreiben. Dann das ganze im Bräter zusammen mit Zwieblis, Möhrschn und ein wenig Sellerie scharf anbraten, mit Fond und Rotwein ablöschen und bei rund 180° C für 90 - 120 Min (je nach Größe) ins Rohr!

Vorher hatte ich in ein Büchlein vom Lafer-Joe geschaut, der da meinte, man müsse nicht marinieren, könne das aber bei Keule/Schulter... Und wenn, dann bitte mit Öl statt Wein/Buttermilch. Filet hingegen sollte man nicht - ist zu "edel" dafür!


----------



## hayvalleyhunter (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Rehrücken, lecker!

Also ich löse den Rücken am liebsten aus, schneide Steaks und brate diese mit etwas Knoblauch und einem Rosmarinzweiglein zart rosa in der Pfanne. (Salzen und frischer Pfeffer aus der Mühle erst nach dem Braten) Die Karkasse kann man entweder zu Suppe verarbeiten oder mal auf den Grill werfen (ähnlich wie spare-ribs).
Als Beilagen empfehle ich grüne Bohnen mit Speck, Petersilienkartoffel und ev. gegrillte Maiskolben
Mahlzeit, Petri- und Weidmannsheil


----------



## Hechtpeter (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Mein Haus- und Hofjäger hat endlich ein Wildschwein verhaftet.Ob angefahren oder geschossen kann ich erst am Montag sehen Auf jeden Fall sind die Feiertage gerettet. Empfehle jedem, nicht nur Teile vom Wildschwein zu nehmen, sondern das ganze.Vorteil: Es kippt nicht so leicht um:g:g:g:g


Vorweihnachtliche Grüße


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Kommt auf die Größe der Sau an, bei so einem 80 Kilo Schweinchen reicht normalerweise die eigene Kühltruhe nicht. Die ideale Größe haben Überläufer so von 35 - 40 Kilo, sog. Küchenschweinchen. Hmmmmm, lecker und zart.

Schweinchen wird wohl geschossen sein, Fallwild sollte nicht in den Verkehr gebracht werden.


----------



## Hechtpeter (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Das mit dem angefahren sollte nur ein Witz sein....

Bestellt war ein Überläufer.

80 Kilo wäre mir zu viel und zu alt


Gruß Peter


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Euch aussieht aber, Überläufer mit 50 Kilo sind bei uns keine Seltenheit und 80 Kilo ist doch nicht zu alt aber eben für einen einzelnen Haushalt etwas viel. Wenn Du die aber hast, glaub mir, Du hast auf einmal viele Freunde


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

überläufer mit 50kg?! na mahlzeit. schön fett.... 
mir sind am liebsten welche um 20kg aufgebrochen.
mager und super fleischqualität! 
das ist ein küchenschwein!
eins mit 80kg... da ist nichtsmehr mit zart. eignet sich jedoch hervorragend für schinken und wildwurst!


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Nix Fett und 80 Kilo für Schinken? Das ist doch ein ganz normales Durchschnittsschwein. Ein Bekannter von mir macht professionell Wildschinken und Wildwurst. Für Schinken will der immer Schweine von deutlich über 100 Kilo, die Kleinen lohnen den Aufwand nicht, sagt er.

Gibt es bei Euch keine Eichelmast? Bei uns leider Jahr für Jahr, da kommen die Sauen erst nicht an die Kirrungen, sie finden überall im Wald genug und im Sommer sitzen die im Korn und im Mais und verursachen dort Schaden ohne Ende. Jetzt fängt man hier an Biogas-Anlagen zu bauen. Der Mais dafür wird irgendwo zwischen 3 und 4 Meter hoch. Klasse


----------



## Hechtpeter (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Stimmt, was die Viecher fressen und kaputtmachen können, unbegreiflich.Der Kormoran der Wälder, aber besser im Geschmack und die Bestände lassen sich leichter regulieren

Oder hat hier schon mal jemand nen Kormoran angefahren????


----------



## Hechtpeter (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Da sich hier wohl viele mit Sachkunde melden hätte ich doch auch gleich mal ne Frage:

Bisher haben wir unsere Wildgerichte immer mit Rotwein und passenden Gewürzen 3 Tage lang mariniert.Eigentlich ist das noch aus grauer Vorzeit überliefert, oder ???Abgehangen ist das Wildbret schon beim Jäger,kommt hier gefroren an.

Generell hatten wir immer jüngeres, zartes Wild geliefert bekommen, also keinen 14-jährigen Keiler oder ähnliches.

Kann man auf das Beizen verzichten, wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ?
Obwohl ,der leckere Geruch von Rotwein, Nelken, Wachholder und Pfefferkörnern (Kein Knoblauch, der passt zum Döner!!) würde mir schon etwas fehlen.....


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nix Fett und 80 Kilo für Schinken? Das ist doch ein ganz normales Durchschnittsschwein. Ein Bekannter von mir macht professionell Wildschinken und Wildwurst. Für Schinken will der immer Schweine von deutlich über 100 Kilo, die Kleinen lohnen den Aufwand nicht, sagt er.
> 
> Gibt es bei Euch keine Eichelmast? Bei uns leider Jahr für Jahr, da kommen die Sauen erst nicht an die Kirrungen, sie finden überall im Wald genug und im Sommer sitzen die im Korn und im Mais und verursachen dort Schaden ohne Ende. Jetzt fängt man hier an Biogas-Anlagen zu bauen. Der Mais dafür wird irgendwo zwischen 3 und 4 Meter hoch. Klasse


80kg ist bei uns schon ne ausnahme.... dafür gibts sehr viele schweinchen hier.
und im moment sind die kerlchen schön fett..... 
und eins von 80kg hat hier schon das ein oder andere jahr auf dem buckel. daher hat es trockenes, festes fleisch.
und für nen leckeren schinken oder wurst lohnt sich das allemal!
bei uns gibts auch eine biogasanlage. eine zweite ist in planug. alles im umkeis von 15km.


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Bisher haben wir unsere Wildgerichte immer mit Rotwein und passenden Gewürzen 3 Tage lang mariniert.Eigentlich ist das noch aus grauer Vorzeit überliefert, oder ???Abgehangen ist das Wildbret schon beim Jäger,kommt hier gefroren an.
> 
> Kann man auf das Beizen verzichten, wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ?
> Obwohl ,der leckere Geruch von Rotwein, Nelken, Wachholder und Pfefferkörnern (Kein Knoblauch, der passt zum Döner!!) würde mir schon etwas fehlen.....



Die ganze Beizerei ist nicht mehr erforderlich. Normalerweise hat man heute kein Wildpret mehr im Umlauf, dass nicht vernünftig abgehangen und entsprechend der EU-Hygienevorschriften gekühlt gelagert wurde. Wenn Dir der leckere Geruch fehlt, dann nimm normalen Schweinenacken und leg den darin ein. Ist sog. falsches Wildschwein. Der feine Wildgeschmack wird durch solche Beizen nur  verdeckt und alles schmeckt gleich. 

Weiter oben sind schon einige einfache Rezeptansätze aufgeschrieben worden. Weniger ist mehr!


----------



## Hechtpeter (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht|kopfkrat

Danke|wavey:


----------



## kaipiranja (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*



esox02 schrieb:


> wo liegt wedemark|wavey:??und gibts da noch rehe???




...wo gibt es denn keine mehr !?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wer  kennt sich aus mit Wild*

In Bayern sind die Bestände stellenweise stark zurück gegangen


----------

